# wee joke



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

an englishman a scotsman,a welshman, yank, an egyptian, a japanese, a spaniard,a mexican, a greek, a russian, an estonian,a german, an italian, a pole, a lithuanian, a finn, a swede, a romanian, a bulgarian, a serb and a swiss man walks into a bar and asks for a lager.























And the landlord says "I'm sorry gents,I can't let you in without a thai.
seamus.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The first 3 just don't sound right without the Irishman. :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Chascass said:


> The first 3 just don't sound right without the Irishman. :lol:


Jaysas, I forgot about the paddy's  :roll:

maybe this'll make up for it.

A Hindu and a priest are having breakfast together, suddenly the priest exclaims,"look at the image of Christ in the margarine!"
and the Hindu replies;
" I can't believe its not Buddha"
seamus.


----------

